# Angeln rund ums Aachener Ausland



## erT (19. Juli 2010)

Nabend,
ich will Morgen mit nem Kumpel aus Aachen von ebendort los zum angeln. Er hat keinen deutschen Schein, daher stehen nur Holland und Belgien zur Diskussion.
Wir haben auch schon einen netten See ausgemacht (Cranenweyer), allerdings gibt es dort sehr viele Regeln - unter anderem ein generelles Entnahmeverbot - so dass wir noch nach Alternativen suchen. Die Anlage in Montzen haben wir auch schon gefunden (Google Earth). Allerdings gibt es keine Homepage und ansonsten nichts an Informationen. Sowas ist auf die schnelle leider immer etwas blöd...
Auch Put & Take Seen können also in Frage kommen. Es sollte nur kein Badewannenpuff-Ambiente aufkommen. Der Bestand so vielseitig wie möglich sein.
Wichtig ist, dass man Nachtangeln darf.

Vllt kennt sich ja dort unten wer aus,
Danke


----------



## Udo561 (19. Juli 2010)

*AW: Angeln rund ums Aachener Ausland*

Hi,
in Holland wird C&R gerne gesehen , in den meisten Vereinsgewässern ist es sogar vorgeschrieben.
Daher siehts für euch schlecht aus wenn ihr unbedingt daruf besteht euren Fang mitzunehmen.
Wenn ihr nicht an der Maas ( da gibt es in der Region Limburg auch einige Regeln ) oder deren Seen angeln wollt bleibt euch mehr oder weniger nur ein Angelpuff , bezahlen und dann könnt ihr euren Fang mitnehmen.
Die mehr oder weniger strengen Regeln in NL machen schon Sinn 
Denn wenn jeder Deutsche mal eben rüber nach NL fahren würde und seinen Fang immer mitnehmen würde dann hätten wir hier im Grenzgebiet bald leere Gewässer und das wollen wir nicht 
Die meisten verantwortungsbewussten Angler die in NL angeln möchten auch in Zukunft noch Fische fangen und das funktioniert eben nur wenn man seinen Fang zurück setzt.

 Sorry ich verstehe euch nicht ,wie kann man ein Gewässer auszuschließen nur weil man keinen Fisch entnehmen darf ;+

Dann steht doch nicht das angeln im Vorddergrund , dann wollt ihr doch unbedingt Fisch mit nach Hause nehmen 


Viel Glück bei der Suche,
Gruß Udo


----------



## erT (19. Juli 2010)

*AW: Angeln rund ums Aachener Ausland*

Geht das wieder los?
Mal wieder völlig ohne Hintergrund auf den Dieben aus dem Nachbarland rumkloppen? Moralpredigt ohne Einladung?
Kaum taucht das Wort 'Entnahme' in einem Post auf steht wer da und  reduziert das ganze Anliegen auf diese äußerst verwerfliche Tätigkeit,  welche Bezeichnung mir noch im Munde direkt mal zu 'Massenmord'  umgedreht wird. Ganz ganz großes Kino! 

Ich habe hier in Deutschland einen Fischereischein und kenne Umgang und Verantwortung mit dem Fisch. Genausowenig, wie ich es hier tue, würde ich in Holland alle Fische abkloppen. 
Für mich gehört es allerdings dazu, mir nicht die Möglichkeit nehmen zu lassen, im Rahmen meiner natürlichen Nahrungsaufnahme auch Fisch zu entnehmen, um ihn auf den Grill zu schmeißen. Nichts anderes war auch in Holland angedacht.

Ferner habe ich in keinem Wort über das Gewässer geurteilt. 'Ausgeschlossen' haben wir es auch nicht. 'Alternativen' war mein Wort, aber man braucht ja nicht alles gleich wörtlich nehmen. Ruhig drauf, der junge Mann steckt ja nun sowieso schon in der Schublade ganz unten.

Falls es dich Udo - aber vielmehr die Leute, die evtl wirklich helfen können und wollen - noch interessiert, dürfen gern auch Gewässer MIT Entnahmeverbot vorgestellt werden. 
Zum Cranenweyer fehlen nämlich im Allgemeinen noch einige Informationen - unter anderem über den Fischbestand - was nun eben zur Alternativensuche geführt hat.


----------



## wilhelm (19. Juli 2010)

*AW: Angeln rund ums Aachener Ausland*

*Hallo ert*

Vorschlag meinerseits, fahrt nach Heerenlaak Belgien, ist in der Nähe der Niederländischen Grenze ( GoogleEarth).
Es gibt dort einen schönen See mit guten Fischbestand und die Angelerlaubnis kann bei jedem Postamt in Belgien erworben werden.
Es gibt zwei verschiedene einmal vom Ufer kostet unter 20,00€
oder einmal für Bootsangler kostet ca.60,00€
gelten jeweils für ein Jahr.
In Holland kenn ich persönlich eigentlich nur die Maasplaatsen und die Maas selbst wobei in den Plaatsen Nachts nicht geangelt werden darf, in der Maas an den meisten Maasabschnitten schon.
Es gibt sicherlich hier und da Entnahmeverbote ( meistens Hecht ) und geschützte Fischarten und Mengenbegrenzungen.
C&R ist erlaubt aber nicht zwingend ( außer natürlich bei geschützten Fischarten auf die aber nicht gezielt geangelt werden darf).
Ich hoffe euch ein wenig Hilfestellung gegeben zu haben.

Ohne Belehrende Grüße
aber mit einem freundlichen Petri Heil

Wilhelm



Ps. Nehmt es dem Udo nicht sooooo übel ist eigentlich so was man liest ein ganz freundlicher.#6


----------

